# The Malvern Hills



## teuchter (May 31, 2009)

I may be going there tomorrow for some walking ... any recommendations?

I think I will probably walk along the ridge from the Malvern Beacon or whatever the big hill is called, southwards to Hollybush and then west from there to Ledbury station (or maybe in the reverse direction).

Anything I should make a diversion to see along the way?


----------



## Madusa (May 31, 2009)

Isnt that where the Queen gets her water from?


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2009)

I don't know. The queen has never offered me water at her place.


----------



## selamlar (Jun 1, 2009)

St Ann's Well is the best bit of the hills.  That is all.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I love the Malverns, used to go sometimes when I was a child as my grandmother lived in south Worcestershire, not too far away.

I can't remember any specific place to recommend though, I'm afraid.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful part of the world, my Mum is planning to retire to Malvern in a couple of years.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2009)

I took my gf up the malverns once


----------



## kained&able (Jun 2, 2009)

is this the country bumpkin version of that mtv series?

that would be amazing.

My dads best mate lives next to the westons cider farm thingy up in the malverns. I like visiting there.

dave


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I went there yesterday and it was very nice. Walked from Ledbury, through Eastnor Deer Park to the obelisk thing, and then along the ridge dropping back down into Great Malvern at the end. Not exactly "wilderness" - it's quite built up around much of it especially at the Great Malvern end but the views are expansive and you can just about make out something more like real mountains to the West; I guess the edge of the Brecon Beacons. The paths are well worn, although not particularly signposted in the bits south of British Camp where they go into the forest and it wouldn't be too hard to get slightly lost.

I might post some photos once I get them sorted.



By the way - the journey there by train (Oxford - Worcester - Hereford line) is quite nice, through the edges of the Cotswolds, although First Great Western operate an outrageously padded-out timetable which makes it rather slow. Yesterday evening we left Worcester several minutes late, and spent five minutes or so stationary at at least a couple of the stations along the way, but still managed to arrive into Oxford something like fifteen minutes "early".


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2018)

Quick bump as I've been considering a weekend away in this area in a week or two for a bit of a getaway and some walking. Anyone care to add some recommendations etc.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 15, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Quick bump as I've been considering a weekend away in this area in a week or two for a bit of a getaway and some walking. Anyone care to add some recommendations etc.


Can't recommend anything in that immediate vicinity but fifteen miles North you have the Severn Valley Railway which as the name suggests tracks that very attractive river between Kidderminster and Bridgnorth.En route there is Bewdley with its riverside pubs,Highley-where the spooky "Signalman" was filmed-and last but not least Bridgnorth perched on a sand-stone cliff above the river.Lots to see in Bridgnorth.Finally for more hill-walking you have Kinver Edge unbeatable on a hot day.Pine woods,sandstone escarpments-probably a carpet of blue-bells lower down just at the moment.HTH.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2018)

Have been to the SVR once or twice, and bridgenorth of course, but no very little of town or area...


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 15, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Have been to the SVR once or twice, and bridgenorth of course, but no very little of town or area...


Definitely an area worth another look hash tag  could also mention that if you take the Ludlow road out of Bewdley you go right over the Clee Hills which afford great views of the Welsh Mountains if the weather is right.You can't go wrong in that area.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 15, 2018)

Too much good walking in the area to mention: Wyre Forest, Clee Hills, Long Mynd and Caer Caradoc, Worcestershire Way, River Severn from Bewdley to Bridgnorth and onto Ironbridge gorge - and you can canoe it for about £25 - Stiperstones, Malvern hills, even the Cotswold Way...

Bewdley is an excellent base - lots of nice pubs, very pretty town, unfortunately the Wetherspoons hotel, the George, has had a fire and is closed for refurbishment...


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2019)

Now looking at a stop off for a few days in mid July. I think Hereford Cathedral would keep us busy for at least a day...the mappi Mundi, the chained books, the church itself. Really want to go out walking the hills...so much to do, so little time.
where to stay, Hereford, leominster, ledbury or....?


----------



## kebabking (May 17, 2019)

Certainly have a day in Hereford, and the Bunch of Carrots is a fantastic pub with amazing food...

Hay-on-Wye isn't far - books an ting, and the walking is fantastic, whether that's the black mountains or Begwyns, or further towards Builth Wells. 

The small towns, Presteigne, Knighton, Builth, Abergavenny, Chrickhowell etc... are fantastic gems. There's great picnicking and swimming in the Wye at the Warren in Hay.

I've spent half my life in the area, it's market towns, it's ancient churches, swimming it's rivers, walking it's hills and it would take me 50 lifetimes to get bored of it...

Leominster has a nice square with some nice shops, but its not what it once was - Ludlow is a better visit. I'd probably stay in Hay, Abergavenny, or Chrickhowell, and drive/train to Hereford.


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2019)

Did Ludlow food festival, for the day by steam train a few years back


----------



## kebabking (May 19, 2019)

hash tag - friedaweed did a Hereford thread some time ago.

Tell me about Hereford...

It might be of use.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

Have a burger at the beefy boys gaff.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2019)

Beer in hand is looking like an essential must do


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2019)

friedaweed I've seen your book postings; that's dangerous. We can't ever leave a bookshop without ever buying at least one book. We will avoid Hay...if we get there


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

hash tag said:


> friedaweed I've seen your book postings; that's dangerous. We can't ever leave a bookshop without ever buying at least one book. We will avoid Hay...if we get there


To be honest we found Hay a bit expensive but there were some bargains to be found if you dug deep. A lot of our trappings that weekend can from the Aardvark bookshop in Shropshire on the way home. 

Lovely town though.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2019)

My last time in a bookshop, going with someone else, I bought 3 books I didn't know existed, yet alone want.
Am on the edge of booking two nights in Hereford at the mo as a stopover to aberwythswth.
Last minute advice welcome for Saturday.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 15, 2019)

The Spread Eagle near the cathedral is good for food, the Green Dragon is a bit hit and miss, Bunch of Carrots never fails, and there's a couple of nice eateries in the cathedral quarter.

The Indians are all pretty good, and there is (or was) a fantastic Nepalese place in town.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2019)

The Green Dragon is under going a refurb. Might even stay there. £171 for 2 nights b&b. Want to visit the cathedral and mappi mundi and walk the hills. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 15, 2019)

hash tag said:


> My last time in a bookshop, going with someone else, I bought 3 books I didn't know existed, yet alone want.
> Am on the edge of booking two nights in Hereford at the mo as a stopover to aberwythswth.
> Last minute advice welcome for Saturday.


We stayed in the Travelodge  and got a right cheap rate by using some blue light card thing that was free to set up. Right next to a nice Sainsbury's for breakfast and the Cider museum if you like your apples mashed. The hotel room was bang on and it was a 5 min walk in to town. 

There was a really nice craft beer place nearby too one of which where we had pizza and a pint for peanuts and it really was the nicest home made pizza I'd had in ages.  I think it was called the Beer in Hand? It had some great ales on tap. It's just round the corner from the hotel.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 15, 2019)

I stayed in the Green Dragon about 20 years ago - the time team crew/cast were staying there at the same time: Tony Robinson ate breakfast at a separate table to all the rest, and that ginger bloke with the hat was still utterly minging in the morning.

#wow! #propercelebs #papped


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2019)

He seems such a nice bloke on the box/radio as well. I've taken breakfast near people of note once or twice of late


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 15, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I stayed in the Green Dragon about 20 years ago - the time team crew/cast were staying there at the same time: Tony Robinson ate breakfast at a separate table to all the rest, and that ginger bloke with the hat was still utterly minging in the morning.
> 
> #wow! #propercelebs #papped





hash tag said:


> He seems such a nice bloke on the box/radio as well. I've taken breakfast near people of note once or twice of late


I've had a piss with Tony Robinson behind an Ice Cream van 

You aint seen us right!


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 16, 2019)

The Barrels In Hereford is a great pub and the curry house opp is also very good. The Volunteer does a great Sunday lunch though arrive as the doors open, or book.


----------



## kazza007 (Jul 16, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I stayed in the Green Dragon about 20 years ago - the time team crew/cast were staying there at the same time: Tony Robinson ate breakfast at a separate table to all the rest, and that ginger bloke with the hat was still utterly minging in the morning.
> 
> #wow! #propercelebs #papped


Why did TR eat on a separate table?


----------



## kebabking (Jul 16, 2019)

kazza007 said:


> Why did TR eat on a separate table?



he was just sat at a small, two seat table (on his tod) away from the rest of the cast/crew who were on a series of large tables that were all next to each other. he didn't interact with them and they didn't interact with him.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 16, 2019)

Now, away in a hotel, what else can I think of to do


----------



## kebabking (Jul 16, 2019)

Exuberant masterbation?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 16, 2019)

I shall be with Mrs T, at least thats the plan.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 16, 2019)

Hotel booked. It's the Royal Wales show next week and we won't be able to make it 
I hope/suspect a walk up on the Malverns Sunday.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 16, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Hotel booked. It's the Royal Wales show next week and we won't be able to make it
> I hope/suspect a walk up on the Malverns Sunday.



You can ask a_chap if you can borrow Lilly for the morning...

There's a couple of outfits that can do you a half days canoeing on the Wye around Hereford. Very pleasant.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 16, 2019)

kebabking said:


> You can ask a_chap if you can borrow Lilly for the morning...



Don't ask me, ask her!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 18, 2019)

A dog is for life not just for morning; she might end up a keeper!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 18, 2019)

A call out for The Hereford Waterworks Museum as no one else has mentioned it It would be top of our list, had it not been closed this weekend 
Waterworks Museum Hereford |

This I expect will get done Much Marcle Steam Rally, What's On In Herefordshire, Festival Of Steam


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2019)

Made it, to the Wye Valley Brewery/The Barrels. The perfect drinking pub. Could get absoutely wrecked in here later.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2019)

We stumbled a great looking second hand charity bookshop yesterday, chapters? Alas it only opens 2 days a week. 


hash tag said:


> This place In Hereford is a real cornucopia of stuff
> 
> View attachment 178195



The Much Marcle steam fair was superb. Now headed further West.
sadly never saw the Malverns


----------

